# Nazi Lesbian Hookers of IMVU?



## S'mon

They seem to have vanished now, but I was wondering if it's possible to disable some of the sleazier ad streams?  Obviously us non-community-supporters must be expected to view ads, and I don't mind most of them at all, but a few really do detract from the site and are quite offputting.


The yellow teeth one is quite unpleasant, too.


----------



## Morrus

You're referring to a Google ad?

We don't all see the same ads (I've never seen those ones) - they're linked to page content, location, and your Google history - so we'd need to know the URL it leads to in order to block it.


----------



## StreamOfTheSky

Na*v*i lesbian hookers, you mean?

For what it's worth, is the ad you're talking about the one I thumbnailed in this post? http://www.enworld.org/forum/meta/270052-reporting-inappropriate-ads.html#post5100096

I thought the one on the right was a dude, but never saw the movie, so maybe it's just a buff smurf lady.

(And while I posted that in the inappropriate ads thread, it was mostly as a "people are too freaking uptight" mockery than actual disgust with the ad.  What's next?  Censor the War of the Burning Sky ad's book cover because of implied boobies?)


----------



## jaerdaph

Well, considering Hasbro, the company behind Family Game Night, is completely okay with WotC officially promoting blogs about porn stars playing D&D, the lesbian Nazi hookers were bound to show up sooner or later...


----------



## S'mon

Hi Morrus - one of their ads is at the top of this page as I type, it goes here:

IMVU: 3D Chat and Dress Up. Shop in Style, Meet New People, Create Your Own Designs


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

*O.
M.
G.*

They're like Hummels gone slutty!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

By the way, what does "IMVU" stand for?

Innsmouth Massachusetts Vocational University?


----------



## Merkuri

Dannyalcatraz said:


> By the way, what does "IMVU" stand for?




I don't think it's supposed to stand for anything.  I think it's supposed to sound like "I envy you".


----------



## Nifft

Merkuri said:


> I don't think it's supposed to stand for anything.  I think it's supposed to sound like "I envy you".



 Hmm, they could have used the letters "NV" to better signify envy.

Perhaps it's supposed to read as "I Am View"?

Cheers, -- N


----------



## jaerdaph

"I'm V (as in _virtual_) You" maybe?


----------



## Theo R Cwithin

I was thinking "IM" as in "instant messaging", and "VU" for "virtual universe".


----------



## Merkuri

the_orc_within said:


> I was thinking "IM" as in "instant messaging", and "VU" for "virtual universe".




That's the most likely one I've heard.  

Though I can't help but think the fact that it sounds a lot like "I envy you" might not be a coincidence.  It reminds me of "ICQ", which didn't stand for anything but was supposed to sound like, "I seek you."


----------



## Theo R Cwithin

Merkuri said:


> It reminds me of "ICQ", which didn't stand for anything but was supposed to sound like, "I seek you."



 After consultation with such fonts of oracular wisdom as YahooAnswers, etc, and the imvu "about" page, it looks like Merkuri is right: there is no official meaning-- though most of the above suggestions have been proposed.

...Except, sadly,  DannyA's "Innsmouth Massachusetts Vocational University".  

So I wonder: Does IMVU have sexy Deep One avatars?  With little cheerleader outfits to dress them in?  And pom-poms?  


I could go for that.


----------

